# lm_sensors A7N8X

## phex^

has anyone been able to get lm_senors workin on a asus a7n8x board?

----------

## Wedge_

AFAIK they don't support nForce2 boards yet. I submitted a request to their support page, but no response so far.

----------

## Ellidi

Pardon my ignorance, but.. does that go for all new asus boards?

I haven't been able to set up lm_sensors for my ASUS A7V333-X .

or is it just my ignorance? :D

----------

## Wedge_

I would've thought your board should be OK. The reason the A7N8X isn't supported is that it uses the new nForce 2 chipset, and the lm_sensors guys can't implement support for it without a datasheet from Asus or Nvidia. I emailed them to ask about this, and the person who replied said he's requested the information from Nvidia and was waiting for a reply, so they may be able to do it sometime.

If you can't get it to work, have you tried reading the support docs on the lm_sensors website?

----------

## Ellidi

Guess it's just my ignorance then ;)

----------

## Stolz

Nforce2 chipsets are now supported by the lastest version of lm-sensors (at the moment v. 2.8.0) . (See  http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/newdrivers.html for details).

```
#emerge -p lm-sensors

Searching...

[ Results for search key : lm-sensors ]

*  sys-apps/lm-sensors

      Latest version available: 2.7.0-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 583 kB

      Homepage:    http://www2.lm-sensors.nu/~lm78

      Description: Hardware Sensors Monitoring by lm_sensors
```

Asyou can see, emerge will install v.2.7.0-r1 so if you want nforce2 support you should install manually the 2.8.0 version from the ofical site ( http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/ )

 :Wink: 

----------

## Wedge_

They also work with the built-in support in 2.6 kernels.

----------

## Bor81

From http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/

 *Quote:*   

> October 5th, 2003   2.8.1 Released!

 

But in portage tree still have  :Sad: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> root@work portage # emerge -pv lm-sensors
> 
> These are the packages that I would merge, in order:
> ...

 

and have masked in profiles/package.mask

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # John Mylchreest <johnm@gentoo.org> (14 August 2003)
> 
> # Headers have changed and break support with many video drivers such as
> ...

 

Please update ebuild file   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## cylgalad

I've got an A7N8X deluxe, and got lm_sensors working...  you need lm_sensors & i2c 2.8, those work with nforce2  :Very Happy:  You may (should?) compile both yourself, because the ones in portage seem to crash  :Laughing: 

----------

## L0pan

lm-sensors 2.8.1 is available

CHANGELOG

```

2.8.1 (20031005)

    32     NOTE: Requires i2c-2.8.1 or newer!

    33     File sensors.conf.eg: 

    ......

    36                           Better support for Asus A7V8X-X

    .......

```

A7V8X-X and A7V8X have same sensor chip.

----------

